# English made pipe myth?



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

I've read somewhere on the net that english made pipes smoked virginia tobacco better than other pipes made in other countries. I wish I had the link but I can't finded it anymore. Anyway, this might have been just the opinion of some person only. Just wondering. Virginia tobacco is my favorite and I want to buy a savinelli but now I don't know if I should. I'm fairly new to pipe smoking, and only have 3 pipes, two state BBB's made in england and one new peterson made in Ireland. The BBB's smoke the virginia tobacco sweeter than the peterson, well... maybe that is because my peterson is kind of brand new pipe and I still have not build a good cake. But still the estate BBB's which I bought on ebay smoke sweeter. Maybe the briar wood is better? I don't know. Anyway, is this a myth?, will virginia tobacco smoke good on pipes made in other countries as well? Thanks.

Also, are older pipes made of better briar wood?


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

The English-made pipes tend to be lighter and thinner-walled than many others. Probably copied the old clay pipes when they started to carve briar. There are different types of briar (none of which are in fact briar) mainly sorted according to the country of origin. Most pipe makers tout whatever briar they use as the best. There is a huge amount of myth regarding pipes, some of which is probably right. Most of it is not.

As regards Petersons...they are supposed to take longer to break-in than most brands. I own four Petes and will say they seemed to take awhile to develop a really good smoke. They are all really good smokers now.

IMO a small-bowled pipe will smoke Virginia Flakes better. Takes less time to get all the tobacco in the bowl lit and relit with the small bowl. Less hot material in the bowl, cools off more quickly. V. Flakes tend to create more tongue-bite due to higher sugar content. The smaller bowl helps some in this effort to reduce tongue-bite. One more reason I prefer small-bowled pipes for V. Flakes is they seem to burn a long time (lots of pauses for cooling) and I have spent at least an hour at times getting through a V. Flake.

You will find there is as much pride in owning a nice pipe as what type of car you drive. Are Ferraris over priced? Probably but they are unique and you are a member of a very small group if you own one. Same with the high-end pipes. A lot of it is good public-relations and advertising. My opinion is if you think a certain shape and sized Dunhill is going to be your ultimate smoker, it most likely will be. I think most of us pipers base our pipe purchases mostly on looks, some on brand name, some on what our fellow pipers think.

The real individual is the one who smokes something like "Esoterica" in a corncob and doesn't care who laughs. Most of us aren't that tough...
:2


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I enjoy my English pipes as much as the next guy - I am a devout fan of Charatan - but don't know that I really prefer any particular make for any particular type of tobacco.

Having said that, my favorite Pipe for Va Flakes is my Wiley Galleon Author... man, that guy just sings when loaded with a folded up flake and some crumbles from the bottom of the tin...

I say do what works for ya, if your gut says that there may be something to the BBB the go for it, and report back with your expeiences!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

One point regarding BBB. Supposed to stand for Britains Best Briar. One of the pipe seller's sites mentioned the new ones are at least one grade below the older BBB's. Don't know date-wise how to i.d. them. I have at least one vintage BB&S (seconds) that is a fine smoker. Has obvious fills though.:2


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

I got lotsa pipes and the ones that smoke well, seem to smoke anything well.



fitzsmoke said:


> The real individual is the one who smokes something like "Esoterica" in a corncob and doesn't care who laughs. Most of us aren't that tough...


Robert Conrad was known for smoking Capt. Black tobacco excusively in Dunhill pipes.

I wouldn't let my Dunnie even look at a pouch of Capt Black much less run a bowl through it *ROFL*.


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. Actually you are right, my peterson is smoking better and better with each bowl. I bought a savinelli on ebay and can't wait to get it, it will be my 4th pipe. Anyway, thanks for the tip on the small bowl. I would like to have like 7-9 pipes so my next pipe will definately be one with a small bowl. Anyway, this was probably a dumb post LOL, thanks for replying though.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

sfumato1002 said:


> Thanks for your replies. Actually you are right, my peterson is smoking better and better with each bowl.


I must have about 10 or 15 in my pete by now. It is a great smoker. I think I will have another System Pipe in my roatation at some point. They do smoke nicely!!!


----------

